# New p 238 black wood



## Playthru (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello every one newbie here.I am a novice to handguns and I first bought ruger sr9c and it was a really great pistol but I wanted something smaller even though it was not big the p 238 was just a lot smaller and much easier for ccw.I have been wanting one for awhile and traded in my ruger for it as I did not need both and money was a issue.
Any tips on IWB holsters and quality shells to get and why are the 380 shells more expensive.Thanks in advance.


----------



## whoppo (Feb 3, 2012)

I've got a N82 Tactical IWB "tuckable" holster for the P238... fits very well, extremely comfortable and pretty much disappears in my mid-section flab


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

I have one of them ordered. A fine pocket gun. Eye candy, too.


----------



## sdcromer (Mar 5, 2012)

I use a Desantis Soft-Tuk holster for my P238. It's reasonably priced and it works. For practice ammo I shoot any FMJ, but prefer Fiocchi. For self defense I use Hornady Critical Defense or Winchester PDX1.


----------

